# Sapphire's Journal



## Sapphire (May 27, 2003)

Today I am making my first entry in my journal...
05/27/03

I weighed myself today 124 pds, I lost 3 lbs, not necessarily my goal.  Goal is to gain muscle and reduce BF (same as everyone else)
Measurements
37/24.5/35

Want more muscle especially in lower body!!!  Need power for biking HILLS!  Don't care how much I weigh


Meals today
#1
Fiber One Cereal with skim milk and protein powder
#2
can of tuna mixed with fat free cottage cheese
(I actually like this)
#3
Big salad with grilled chicken breast  w/vinegar
#4
Protein Shake, almonds
#5
Grilled chicken, brown rice mixed with guacamole and another mixed salad

WO
GoPro's Upper body 
(Tough WO today CHEST IS going to be sore!)

Cardio
45 minute walk with my baby (puppy)

took Fat burners and multi vitamin
Didn't get glutamine delivery yet


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

Glad you started a journal, honey  Good Luck with your goals.............


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2003)

Thanks Katie!!  I took your advice.  I read your journal too!!  Good luck with your goals as well!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> Want more muscle especially in lower body!!!  Need power for biking HILLS


You won't believe how many places and trails there are around here to to ride. And the NC mountains are only a few hours away for some ass kicking rides!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2003)

Sounds like FUN!!!  Love to ride!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

... he meant bikes!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2003)

So did I!!!  WISEGUY!!!!   

Although... the other kind of ride is cool too!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2003)

*2nd Entry*

May 28

Meal 1  

Kashi Go lean cereal , with skim milk and protein powder
coffee with 7-11 creamer...  (oh well it tasted good!)

Meal 2

Can Tuna and FF Cottage cheese

Meal 3

Big salad with grilled chicken and vinegar , diet pepsi

Meal 4
Protein shake after WO with some fruit salad

Meal 5
Egg white omelet with light cheese and onions
1 piece dry whole grain toast

Got my Glutamine today!
Gonna take it before WO, I think. I gotta go check my instructions from my coach GoPro!  I don't do a thing unless he tells me to!!

Nope good thing I checked ..took right AFTER WO

Going to ARUBA this Saturday for 10 days!! Yippee!  Hope I can keep up with WOs and diet...  that will be a toughie!!!  
GoPro is giving all my WOs in advance to bring with me!  Isn't he a doll???


WO
GoPro Lower Body (WO was good)  definitely getting stronger, butt is higher and tighter (my MOM noticed, that's a little icky but she did say I had a nice ass, she's funny!!)

Chest and shoulders are SO sore from WO yesterday!! 


Cardio
NONE! ::


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

Aruba ... any special reason or just because you deserve it?


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2003)

Just because I work so hard and deserve it!!!!! 

I try to go away to different places every year, last September we went to Italy for 2 weeks...  Florence, Rome and Sardinia!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

nice!!

Oh ... great av btw


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2003)

Thanks!  That' my baby (dog) Belle with me!  I had to include her!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 29, 2003)

*3rd Entry*

May 29th

Meal #1
Glutamine
Fatburner
Egg whites and Turkey on toasted rye no /butter
coffee

Meal #2
cup of fat free cottage cheese

Meal #3
Big salad with roasted turkey breast
fatburner

Didn't eat meal 4....  no time

Meal #5
6oz Filet migon
big salad oil/vinegar dressing
1 glass red wine ( I'm HALF ITALIAN, it genetic I have to drink red wine)
fat burner


Rest day for WO
Cardio-  Sprinting, glutamine before


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2003)

(DG goes and hides in suitcase of Sapphire to go to Aruba with her! I don't need no clothes.........................!!)


----------



## Sapphire (May 29, 2003)

Sure DG... the more the merrier!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 30, 2003)

*Friday*

Meal 1
Fat burner
Glutamine
Protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
None

Meal 3
Fat burner
Sushi tuna rolls and salad
Water

Meal 4
Glutamine before WO
Protein shake after WO

Meal 5


Upper Body WO
Cardio  45 minutes fast paced walk in the beautiful sunshine!!!  YIPPEE! It's NOT RAINING!!!

LAst entry for 10 days.... Wish me luck being good on vacation!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2003)

*I am back*

I was pretty good on my vacation , I have to say...  only downfall was too much of a good time, drinking every day.  BUT I worked out and ate right, so I think I did pretty well.
I didn't gain any weight at all..  but I need to detox now!  HA!
I will start with my food journal tommorow, since I am still OFF from work today.  
I will also check out the LEG challenge!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> welcome back


Hey Kuso!!

Thanks for the welcome!  I had a great time, lots of sun and fun!!
Talk soon!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 12, 2003)

*Food Journal*

June 12

Glutamine 5 g.

Meal 1
Fat Burner
Oatmeal
Protein shake

Meal 2
Tunu and cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat burner
Big salad with roast turkey
vinegar and oil dressing

Meal 4
Chicken sausage
broccoli

Meal 5
Fat burner
Bisen Burger
whole wheat bread (2 slices)
salad


Hope I can do Cardio tonight... very busy with consulting job and HAVE to take puppy to vet.  Maybe take spinning class at Gym, it starts at 9:00 pm BUT  I get up at 5:00 am...  class may be too late.

Did UB WO tonight instead of tommorow, going to a party right from work

Took glutamine right after WO


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2003)

Friday June 13th

Glutamine
Fat burner

Meal 1
Oatmeal
Protein Bar 

Meal 2
tuna/cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat burner
Spinach salad with lots of veggies, oil/vinegar dressing
grilled chicken breast


No cardio or WO tonight, so no more starchy carbs today....
Definitely a glass of wine or two at party....


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: I am back*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I was pretty good on my vacation , I have to say...  only downfall was too much of a good time, drinking every day.  BUT I worked out and ate right, so I think I did pretty well.
> I didn't gain any weight at all..  but I need to detox now!  HA!
> I will start with my food journal tommorow, since I am still OFF from work today.
> I will also check out the LEG challenge!!




As long as you continue your exercise on your vacation... but hey, a body needs a break from training, too!  Oh, BTW, hello again and I think I'm gonna follow your journal!  I like your meal plans and plus you have gopro helping ya!  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: I am back*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> As long as you continue your exercise on your vacation... but hey, a body needs a break from training, too!  Oh, BTW, hello again and I think I'm gonna follow your journal!  I like your meal plans and plus you have gopro helping ya!
> 
> Keep up the great work!



Hey David!
I did continue my exercise program!  I was really good, did cardio almost every day (except Leg days) and GP gave me all my WOs beforehand to follow while I was away.  He's such a nice guy.
 You are welcome to follow my meal plans, I pretty much eat exactly what GP recommends.....  with an occasional glass of red wine!!  Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks sweetie !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2003)

*Saturday*

Saturday June 14

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
2 piece whole wheat toast with almond butter
black coffee

Meal 2
Protein shake

Meal 3
fat burner
Tuna/cottage cheese
green mixed salad/ oil vinegar 

Meal 4
Protein Bar
Green apple

Meal 5  (Brother in laws Birthday party dinner)

Avoided appetizers except for a few pieces of part skim mozzarella cheese

Fat burner
Chicken Breast 
small scoop of mashed potatoes (no butter)
asparagus

small piece of ice cream cake  (bad luck to not have piece of someone's B'day cake)


WO - LEGS!!  UGGG!!!!!  My legs are so wobbly and tired...
Glutamine right after

Cardio  LONGGGG  walk with dog, it's actually hot and sunny here!!  YIPPEE!! Shorts weather!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Thanks sweetie !


ANYTIME!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2003)

*Sunday*

Sunday June 15th

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
bowl of Kashi Go lean with skim milk
Protein shake

Meal 2
Cottage cheese
mixed with a little avocado, onions and tomatoes.

Meal 3
Fat burner
Big mixed salad with tuna

Meal 4
Chicken Breast
salad
baked beans

(YES I was at another party... Father's day BBQ!) 

Meal 5
Fat burner
Egg whites



Legs are so sore, especially hamstrings and calves.  Definitely need to work on hamstrings, they are very weak compared to quads.

REST DAY


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I see you have quite a variety of great foods sapphire!    Certainly you should never get bored of them! 

Do you workout in a gym or at home?

Tired legs?  You know what they say about achy legs?  Hot steamy shower/bath followed by leg elevations.  J/K about the leg elevations!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I see you have quite a variety of great foods sapphire!    Certainly you should never get bored of them!
> 
> Do you workout in a gym or at home?
> ...



Hey David!

I guess I try to eat a wide variety of foods, but I get teased ALL the time by family and friends about how strict I try to be!  They are so mean!!  But they are fat (heehee), can't say that to them though...

Just joined World Gym last week and have gone there a few time already.  I really like working out there rather than home because  everyone is so nice and have similar goals.  I also have lot of good home equipment for when I can't get out.

The hot steamy shower and evalated legs sound like an awesome idea to me!!  And don't worry about offending me with sexual references, I LOVE sex.  Best cardio in the world!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh cool!  World's Gym.  My second favorite gym.  Oh, I see your near the city!!!  

Gee, your not far from gopro..... 

So what do you do that sometimes time disallows you to go to the World's gym  and workout at home?  What type of equipment do you have at home?

I know you already have a cardio mechanism (hubby) so what other pieces do you have.

I couldn't live in your area anymore because I'd shoot over to New Haven, CT for pizza every weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh cool!  World's Gym.  My second favorite gym.  Oh, I see your near the city!!!
> 
> Gee, your not far from gopro.....
> ...



Yeah I like the World Gym too!  GoPro and I live about 10 minutes away from each other!  I have been to his studio to pick up fat burners and to pay him.  His studio is 5 minutes away from me!

I think now it would be only out of laziness that I would have to work out at home, but I have great equipment I have a universal type weight machine, leg press, squat rack, barbells and free weights.

Yeah my hubby is my most fun cardio...
  
BUT  I have a treadmill, lifecycle bike and rowing machine.  I really prefer to do stuff outside though.  I run in races, mountain and on the road bike,  hike, rock climb etc....  I am taking a spinning class tommorow night and I want to start swimming.  I think I may try a triathalon next year.
How about you???  What do you do to workout???

Oh and MMMMMM  PIZZA!!  I won't give that up!!! But only on a cheat weekend day!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah I like the World Gym too!  GoPro and I live about 10 minutes away from each other!  I have been to his studio to pick up fat burners and to pay him.  His studio is 5 minutes away from me!
> 
> *Cool!  Hmmnnn.... what type of supplements did he suggest!?!  Just curious.  VPX??*
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2003)

*Monday*

June 16

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Oatmeal
Protein Bar


Meal 2
Tuna/cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat burner
salad with veggies, avocado, turkey breast  oil/vinegar dressing
diet Dr. Pepper

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
Fat burner
Venison burgers
Salad

Glutamine before Spinning
Cardio Today, Spinning!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


Hey David!!

GP recommended Optimum Nutrition Protein Powder and ordered me Molecular Nutrition Thermics Stimulant Free Fat burners, I ordered the glutamine on my own (ESA).  I know why you thought he may have suggested VPX products...... 
What type of supplements do you take?  Just curious...

My basement is just a that, a basement....  no temperature control.  It's cool in the summer and warmer in the winter....  I prefer it cooler when I work out.

I will take a look at your web page when I get home.... I am at work now.  Don't WORRY I am very hard to offend!!!!!!!  I will let you know if you do!!  

It's nice to get to know you too David!  You seem like a nice guy. 

I will let you know  how my spinning class goes.....


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!!
> 
> GP recommended Optimum Nutrition Protein Powder and ordered me Molecular Nutrition Thermics Stimulant Free Fat burners, I ordered the glutamine on my own (ESA).  I know why you thought he may have suggested VPX products......
> ...


*OK, I'm dying to hear!*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *OK, I'm dying to hear!*


What do you mean by Hmmmm when I asked you about what supplements you take?  Do you not like to take them?  Oh wait  or were you referring to GP and VPX?

Now I am dying to check out the thread you were referring to!  Sounds very interesting!  

Yeah I guess we couldn't work out together cause I don't like the heat!   

Talk later!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What do you mean by Hmmmm when I asked you about what supplements you take?  Do you not like to take them?  Oh wait  or were you referring to GP and VPX?
> 
> Now I am dying to check out the thread you were referring to!  Sounds very interesting!
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I don't even know what those things are except for the Glutamine...... are they steroids?
> Sounds like you are hard core .........
> 
> ...


*Monster.........  LOL!  *


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2003)

Holy CRAP!!  6'1 and 300 pds!!  Noooo  that's not big...  that's HUGE!!!!!!  I am 5'7 ish and weigh 123!!  You could bench press 3 of me at one time!!!   

I would love to try out your spinning class!  I think I could do it!  I have good endurance.  The heat is another story!  It was warm in the class, but not 90 degrees!!

I have no idea about supplements really!!!!  They sounded like steroids to me, but what do I know???    I just follow my instructions from GP......

There were a lot of muscle heads in the weight room last night.  I am going to be intimidated working out with my 20 lb dumbells while they are lifting 75 lb ones!!   

Talk later MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2003)

*Tuesday*

Tuesday June 17th

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Kashi Go Lean with skim milk
Protein shake

Meal 2
Cottage cheese
a small protein shake

Meal 3
Fat burner
Spinach salad with tomatoes, avocados and onions
roasted turkey breast

Meal 4
Protein Bar 

Meal 5
Grilled chicken
salad

Work Out today is Upper body 
(good WO)
Glutamine right after


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Holy CRAP!!  6'1 and 300 pds!!  Noooo  that's not big...  that's HUGE!!!!!!  I am 5'7 ish and weigh 123!!  You could bench press 3 of me at one time!!!
> *I don't weight that all the time but during bulk up ... yes!  I'll rpobably shed off to 265 and hopefully less!*
> 
> ...


*I'm going to have to come up for a name for you!!!*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2003)

265 is still pretty darn big!!!  That's great !!  
  I have a small build and I have a hard time putting on muscle....  But I definitely have gotten more definition and tightened up .... and I have only been working with GP for 4 monthes.  So I know I have to be patient...

I needed 2 bottle of water last night for the spinning class and it was only 60 minutes!!  Your spinning class sounds like more fun, I love the dark and the disco ball, sounds exciting.  We didn't do any jumping!!  What's up with that!?

OK I will try to not be intimidated by the big guys like you!!  If I feel intimidated I will try to remember what you said about sometimes using lighter weights.... maybe that will help  
I will let you know how I do tonight...  I want to try to use the cables, but I don't really know how to....  Hopefully there will be a trainer there to help me!!  

UPDATE I went to the gym and it was fine!!  Everyone was nice, a couple of guys showed me how to use some of the equipment I was having trouble with...  Trainers were walking around looking to help if anyone needed it.
OK Monster (and I mean that in the nicest way)....  I am waiting to hear MY name......


----------



## david (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 265 is still pretty darn big!!!  That's great !!
> I have a small build and I have a hard time putting on muscle....  But I definitely have gotten more definition and tightened up .... and I have only been working with GP for 4 monthes.  So I know I have to be patient...
> *How tall are you???  Did you do your before pictures??*
> ...



*It's coming!*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *It's coming!*


Hey Monster!!
I am 5'7 123 pds and yes I took before pictures.  I was never fat, just wanted to be more sculpted,  tight  and muscular.  I definitely have lost BF and am tighter..  BUT I WANT MORE!!!  It was my diet that needed the most work, GP really overhauled what I eat.   He's the best!

Yeah NO JUMPING!!!  It was a male instructor, we did alot of simulated climbing..  but your class sounds so much BETTER!

You have no idea how much I wished you lived up here to help me in the gym, if you were with me, Monster, maybe I wouldn't feel so intimidated!!  I did legs today, it was fun!!  But now I feel all wobbly.... (funny word)  

What do you do for a living or are you a full time trainer??

STILL WAITING......


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Wednesday

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
Coffee

No meal 2

Meal 3
fat burner
spicy tuna roll
water

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
Fat burner
Chicken sausages
broccoli sauted with garlic and olive oil

I was in a conference for work all day and couldn't eat that great...  did my best though.

WO-  LEGS  by GoPro
Glutamine right after


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Monster!!
> I am 5'7 123 pds and yes I took before pictures.  I was never fat, just wanted to be more sculpted,  tight  and muscular.  I definitely have lost BF and am tighter..  BUT I WANT MORE!!!  It was my diet that needed the most work, GP really overhauled what I eat.   He's the best!
> *I, for some reason knew you were never fat, also!  LMAO!  So your looking for the ideal-healthy looking bod, are you?  Then, in time, you shall have it and I can't wait for your final results!  Stay with it, ok?*
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


MONSTER!!!
I can't believe you are going for your MCSE!!  I am too!!   I have to start studying for the tests soon!  I am a network engineer.  I have my CNE and MCNE.  We are a Novell shop, but I need to be Microsoft certified to get outside jobs!!  Stupid Microsoft!!  That is SO FUNNY!!!!   We have a lot in common!  AND I have a Nextel! (ha)
We would definitely get along GREAT!!!!  We could study for our tests while you trained with me!  

I will have to ask GP if he wants me to post my WOs....  after all I am paying him for them!!!  And if I post them, he might lose business...  I wouldn't want to do that to my awesome coach!!

If you come to NY, we could definitely meet up for a drink or two....strictly as computer geeks/muscle heads though...  Hubby would definitely be jealous of YOU!!! 

I don't really want to post pictures of myself on the web, I trust YOU, but there are a lot of wackos out there!!  We'll see, maybe I can email you some pics.... no nudies though!!     

I think my legs were just wobbly from the weight WO, I didn't do cardio last night.   I did a lot of weight for me though!

Talk later  Monster/ fellow computer geek!!!  That's so cool!!  A 6 foot 265 pd computer nerd!!!  Don't see too many of them!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 19, 2003)

*Thursday*

June 19th

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Kashi Go Lean with skim milk and protein powder
coffee

No Meal 2

Meal 3
Fat burner
Big salad with avocados, tomatoes, peppers, onions and grilled chicken

Meal 4
Protein shake

Meal 5
Fat burner
Egg white omelet with veggies

No WOs today....

at Brainshare today in NYC, Dave will know what that is....


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I can't believe you are going for your MCSE!!  I am too!!   I have to start studying for the tests soon!  I am a network engineer.  I have my CNE and MCNE.  We are a Novell shop, but I need to be Microsoft certified to get outside jobs!!  Stupid Microsoft!!  That is SO FUNNY!!!!   We have a lot in common!  AND I have a Nextel! (ha)
> 
> *That is quite funny!  Check your pm's in regards to Nextel!!!  That is so cool that we have that similar interest in regards to computers!!!  I hear you on that part of Certificattions and outside jobs!  Disgusting, isn't it?  But it will pay off for the both of us!  *
> ...


*No cardio!!!   *


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey David!

I knew GP was moving to Florida, but I didn't know exactly where!!  That's cool for you that he's moving so close to you, as for me, he is still gonna be my Cyber coach.    I only met him a few times in person anyway.....  He's a monster too!!  
Also very sweet guy..... you can ask him anything you want about me....  

That is definitely why I don't post my WOs, if people want GP as a trainer, let them pay him!!!  I DO!!!!

So it's a deal then!!  When you come to NY we will go out for dinner!!  Sounds like fun!

I am off to the gym now!!  Upper body and cardio today!!!

Thanks for the nextel info in my post...  I will write you back when I get home!! 
Bye Monster!!!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!
> 
> I knew GP was moving to Florida, but I didn't know exactly where!!
> ...


*

Monster......  Just you wait till' I get your nickname!   *


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2003)

Hmm.. so Monster...  I like to do a lot of things...  I like to bike (mountain and on the road), hike, run and walk on the beach (love the beach), hang out with my girlfriends (love my friends), play with my puppy (I don't have kids), read good scarey books, watch old movies.  I crave excitement, so I will try anything if it sounds fun.  I have a 70 mile bike tour next Sat. and I am going rock climbing  Sunday.  How about you???  What do you like to do?

I am interested in hearing how GP describes me....  I guess I will be able to tell by my nickname!!

Gym was good!!  God, are all trainers freaking gorgeous???  I felt like a kid in a candy store!!  Very helpful too!!  

Going out to visit friends today, will chat more tommorow!!
Is it raining there???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2003)

*Saturday*

Saturday June 21

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Kashi Go lean with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
Scrambled egg whites

Meal 3
Protein Shake with Almonds

Meal 4
1/2 protein bar
soy nuts

Meal 5
fat burner
2 chicken breasts
baked beans
salad

WO
Upper Body
Cardio
Elliptical machine 30 minutes
Glutamine after WO


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmm.. so Monster...  I like to do a lot of things...  I like to bike (mountain and on the road), hike, run and walk on the beach (love the beach), hang out with my girlfriends (love my friends), play with my puppy (I don't have kids), read good scarey books, watch old movies.  I crave excitement, so I will try anything if it sounds fun.  I have a 70 mile bike tour next Sat. and I am going rock climbing  Sunday.  How about you???  What do you like to do?
> *Wow!    That was definitely a can of worms, there!
> Hmmnn... my interest?
> ...


----------



## sara (Jun 21, 2003)

that's what I'm gonna have in one of my meals: protein and almond butter yummmmmmy!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey TB

First thing.. you are NOT ugly, maybe mean, but definitely not ugly!!!  

Sounds like music is your thing, that's cool.  I have absolutely no musical ability at all!!  I love to sing, but NOBODY wants to hear it! LOL

I started to read your journal, you are tough on your client, huh?  I hope you wouldn't be so mean to me!!  

I am going to the Gym today to work on LB..  ugghhh, very painful.  Spinning is tommorow.  

Why do you want to be saved from your life??  What's the trouble TB??  Can I help?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> that's what I'm gonna have in one of my meals: protein and almond butter yummmmmmy!!!!!


Yeah it's yummy!!!  Sometimes I put the almonds in the shake!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2003)

*Sunday*

Sunday June 22
Got up at 10:00 am!!  Ahhhh love to sleep....

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
mushroom omelet
1 piece of dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
fat burner
almond butter on toasted 1 slice whole grain bread

Meal 4
None  I got up too late.......

Meal 5
fat burner
Grilled chicken with spinach salad
smallbowl of Kashi go lean with skim milk


WO
Lower body...  LEGS  Glutamine right after
No cardio today


----------



## sara (Jun 22, 2003)

have you tried melting the almond butter with the protein? taste like hot fudge/cake


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> have you tried melting the almond butter with the protein? taste like hot fudge/cake



Hmm no I haven't!  What exactly do you do?  It does sound good!!


----------



## sara (Jun 22, 2003)

mix chocolate protein with little amount of water.. put in microwave for about 30 seconds..

put almond butter in micowave seperatly let it melt.. 

mix protein and melted almond butter together and eat it !


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey TB
> 
> I started to read your journal, you are tough on your client, huh?  I hope you wouldn't be so mean to me!!
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> mix chocolate protein with little amount of water.. put in microwave for about 30 seconds..
> 
> put almond butter in micowave seperatly let it melt..
> ...



YUMMY!!  That sounds delicious!!!!  I am going to try it!! 
Any other good recipes???


----------



## sara (Jun 22, 2003)

apple protein


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2003)

*Monday*

Monday June 23

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Protein bar
bowl of Kashi Go Lean with skim milk/protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
small can Tuna/ FF cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
Salad with tomatoes, avocado, and grilled chicken

Meal 4
protein shake with almonds

Meal 5
fat burner
Scramble egg whites with fat free cheese and onions


WO- Rest day
Took Glutamine 1/2 hour before class
Cardio- Spinning class (1 hour)


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Monday June 23
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



Still a impressive eating pattern!!!  

What time is that Meal 5 at, Sapph?  Just curious!!!!  Scary isn't it  when your doing spinning??  Promise me you'll be careful?  OK?

Check your email!!!   

BTW, I saw you online but I missed you!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Monday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Still a impressive eating pattern!!!
> 
> What time is that Meal 5 at, Sapph?  Just curious!!!!  Scary isn't it  when your doing spinning??  Promise me you'll be careful?  OK?
> ...



Thanks TB!!  I am trying to eat well!!  Usually my meal 5 is around 7:30 pm , but last night because of my spinning class and some food shopping afterwards I ate around 9:00 pm!!!  Pretty late I know!!

Spinning is a little scary! I will be very careful, thanks for worrying about me! 

Check your email!!!  I wrote you back just now.  ; )

Awww I missed you!!  That stinks, I was only on for like 5 minutes to update my journal!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2003)

*Tuesday June 24*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Protein Bar
Kashi Go lean with skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
Tuna w/ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat burner
roasted turkey breast
spinach salad with tomatoes and peppers oil/vinegar

Meal 4
Protein shake with almonds

Meal 5
Salad with grilled chicken and guacamole mixed in.... YUMMY I love avocados!!  a little oil/vinegar


WO  Upper Body Weights (scary girl working out next to me..had a voice like a guy) 

Glutamine in between

Cardio Spinning 1 hour (loved it)


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

Gotcha!  

Retrieving PM now!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi TB!!

Did you get my latest email?

P


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes I did, Poppie!  I just replied!  Check it out!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yes I did, Poppie!  I just replied!  Check it out!!!



Got 'em TB!!!  Thanks for the smile!!!  Wrote back but will write more in am.

P


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2003)

*Wednesday*

Wednesday June 25

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Turkey and Egg whites on toasted rye (no butter)

Meal 2
Tuna w/ ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
grilled chicken breast with salad tomatoes, onions and peppers w/ vinegar

Meal 4
Protein Shake with almonds

Meal 5
fat burner
Steak and shrimp teriyaki
salad with oil/vinegar
1 glass white wine


WO
LEGS!!!!!

Glutamine right after WO


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 26, 2003)

*Thursday*

Thursday June 26th

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Kashi Go Lean with skim milk and protein powder
protein bar
coffee

Meal 2
tuna/ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with tomatoes ,onions, peppers with vinegar
turkey breast

Meal 4
Protein shake

Meal 5
fat burner
Mussels Marinara with like 6 pieces of penne
salad oil/vinegar
! glass red wine
coffee


WO- rest day
Cardio- GP doesn't want me doing more than 3 hours per week so nothing today!!!  WAHHHHH!!!!!! It's tough but I trust GP


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm no expert, but aren't you getting too much protein with the bar and powder?  Just curious ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm no expert, but aren't you getting too much protein with the bar and powder?  Just curious ...



Hmmm.. maybe.  I only put a little bit of protein powder in the skim milk to make it chocolatey.... 

thanks for the concern. 
 

I will ask GP if it's OK.......


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 27, 2003)

*Friday*

Friday June 27

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
Kashi Go Lean /w skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
Cottage cheese

Meal 3 
fat burner
salad w/ tomatoes peppers, onions w/vinegar
roasted turket breast

Meal 4
Protein Shake w/ almonds

Meal 5
Chicken with Broccoli over a cup of pasta with oil and garlic
1 glass red wine


----------



## david (Jun 27, 2003)

Boy, it's been awhile since I've been in here.  So sorry!!!  I seemed to be distracted a little with my personal life and I am sorry,poppie!

I promise to be in here more often!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Boy, it's been awhile since I've been in here.  So sorry!!!  I seemed to be distracted a little with my personal life and I am sorry,poppie!
> 
> I promise to be in here more often!!!


That's OK TB.  I understand you are a busy little bee!!!! Hope everything is OK in your personal life!!!  Going to the gym tonight TO GET OUT Of THE HEAT!!!!!!  Oh yeah and work out!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2003)

*Saturday*

Sat June 28th

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
bowl kashi go lean/w protein powder and skim milk

Meal 2
Protein bar 

Meal 3
fat burner
Cottage cheese and salad

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
2  Bison burgers with fat free cheese onions and tomatoes
salad


WO
Upper body
Glutamine right after

Spinning tommorow!!!  YIPPEE!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2003)

*Sunday*

June 29

Glutamine

Meal 1 
fat burner
Almond butter on whole wheat toast
water

SPINNING 1 hour

Meal 2
2 scrambled eggs
1 piece dry rye toast
tomato juice
coffee

Meal 3
fat burner
Protein Shake with almonds

Meal 4
cottage cheese
grapes

LEGS Work out!!  
Glutamine

Meal 5
fat burner
Chicken salad on whole wheat sandwich


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2003)

*Monday*

June 30

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Egg whites and turkey on dry toasted rye bread

Meal 2
Protein Bar

Meal 3
Fat burner
salad with tomatoes onions and roasted turkey

Meal 4
Protein Shake w/ almonds

Meal 5
fat burner
salad with grilled chicken oil/vinegar 



Cardio Spinning 1 hour
Rest day for weights


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2003)

*Tuesday*

JULY 1

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
KASHI w/ skim milk (yes DAVE Kashi again)  

Meal 2
Cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
Grilled chicken, black beans on salad w/oil and vinegar

Meal 4
Protein shake with almonds

Meal 5
fat burner
chicken sauage with broccoli 
brown rice 1/2 cup or so....











WO Upper Body
Cardio Spinning 1 hour


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> June 30
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



*Still lookin' good, Sapph!!!  Keep up the good work!  Long time no hear.... my apologies, k?    *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Monday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Still lookin' good, Sapph!!!  Keep up the good work!  Long time no hear.... my apologies, k?    *



Of course it's OK...  I haven't been on IM much , just updating my journal.  

Thanks for the encouragement... !  

And to answer your questions.. Yes I ate 2 pieces of bread, I eat turkey and egg whites together as a sandwich.


And I guess I am kinda a light eater... I am kinda a smallish person...  I DO NOT weigh 300 pds like some TB I know!   
But what did you have in mind as far as dessert??  I love dark chocolate!!! yummmmmmmmmm........ 
talk to ya soon TB!!!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


Hmmm... I wonder what you mean by  ....
 

You are quite the charmer!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

Your doing a terrific job and you have a great coach!  BTW, congrats on your spinning class tonight!!  Did it make you"dizzy"


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Your doing a terrific job and you have a great coach!  BTW, congrats on your spinning class tonight!!  Did it make you"dizzy"


Thanks TB!!  You should tell GP what a great coach he is!!  Thanks again I really love spinning.  The instructor pulled me aside after the class ended and told me he thinks I should try his 2 hour nightmare...   GP thinks I do too much cardio already... so I have an excuse!!!  
   

I was feeling a bit dizzy tonight, but that happened before I went spinning......


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

You know it's funny you mention that!  While in the middle of my cardio (bike) (unfortunately not spinning, though) I lost all track, got off the bike because I was distracted by this hottie... and she had me walking out of the gym  and then outside and down the street.  I walked back with her in a hot conversation... I swear, that was so much better cardio than on the bike.  (talking to her)
Funny thing is, the woman I was speaking to left her keys in the ignition while working out!    Do you think the lady was hot for me because she left her keys in the ignition or was she just absent minded?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You know it's funny you mention that!  While in the middle of my cardio (bike) (unfortunately not spinning, though) I lost all track, got off the bike because I was distracted by this hottie... and she had me walking out of the gym  and then outside and down the street.  I walked back with her in a hot conversation... I swear, that was so much better cardio than on the bike.  (talking to her)
> Funny thing is, the woman I was speaking to left her keys in the ignition while working out!    Do you think the lady was hot for me because she left her keys in the ignition or was she just absent minded?



Hmmm... I am not sure.... were you talking to her in a way that would make her THAT hot that she would leave her keys in the ignition?  If so... she HAD BETTER be the girl you are referring to in your quote. 
 

And it is funny ...  I was actually dizzy with lust myself.  

No spinning tonight... LEGS!!! Arrgggh!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2003)

*Wednesday*

July 2

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
Kashi w/ skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
Cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat burner
Steamed chicken and broccoli

Soooo hungry today, so I had a protein shake about an hour after lunch
Meal 4 another small protein shake

Meal 5
fat burner
grilled chicken on green salad oil vinegar





WO LEGS!!! (Opps missed WO today)
No cardio 


I am sooo hungry today.....???


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm... I am not sure.... were you talking to her in a way that would make her THAT hot that she would leave her keys in the ignition?  If so... she HAD BETTER be the girl you are referring to in your quote.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Sapph...

Since you brought it up, how do you like that quotable lyrics inn my signature by the Rock group, Poison?  It truly applies to myself bc/ I know I'm on my last heartfelt love  and couldn't love no one other like the way I love her!

Do you think that that quotes could apply also to someone else??

I love those lyrics , I love that song and play it all the time acoustically... should I send you a demo version??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Sapph...
> 
> Since you brought it up, how do you like that quotable lyrics inn my signature by the Rock group, Poison?  It truly applies to myself bc/ I know I'm on my last heartfelt love  and couldn't love no one other like the way I love her!
> ...



I am not sure I ever heard that song... but the lyrics are beautiful......   I can definitely see those lyrics applying to someone else's heart.......

I guess your love lives far away from you? Huh?

Sure I would love to hear you play it!  Send me a demo version!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

hey ... send me a demo version too?  Do you play guitar?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

*Thursday*

July 3

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Protein bar
multi grain hot cereal (rye,barley,oats,wheat)  Kinda bland actually

Meal 2
small can of tuna.. yummy! NOT   

Meal 3
Fat burner
salad with chicken, tomaotoes peppers and onions

Meal 4
Protein shake with almonds

Meal 5 
fat burner
BIG egg white omelet with onions and fat free cheese


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey ... send me a demo version too?  Do you play guitar?


Hey NT

Are you trying to tell Dave something????


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 3
> 
> Glutamine
> ...


*How many eggs is "big"?*

Hope you have/had (by the time you get this) a wonderful 4th of July... you and your family!!!

I'll try to get back online soon, sometime to keep up with your journal.

PS.  I'd choose Scenario #2!!    French Toast on wheat using 1 yoke and 4 egg whites...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *How many eggs is "big"?*
> 
> Hope you have/had (by the time you get this) a wonderful 4th of July... you and your family!!!
> ...



Hey Dave!!
Happy 4th of July to you too!!!  You know what's funny??  I love chocolate syrup and in bed... hmm that brings alot of interesting thoughts to mind!  

I know it's weird but I don't like french toast.... never have....  BUT THE WHIPPED CREAM AND CHOCOLATE SYRUP!!!! 
 

I actually used a whole container of liquid egg whites to make my omelette.. its supposedly 8 servings!!!  I was stuffed right after but hungry again an hour later... sorta like chinese food I guess!

I did a spinning class again this am and had a stinky upper body WO.  I think I need to rest a little......  BUT back to the gym tommorow for LEGSS!   Arrgghhh!  

Good talking to you and I am glad you sound happy!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 4, 2003)

*4th of JULY!!!*

Friday

Glutamine

Meal 1
almond butter on whole grain toast

Gym   Spinning and UB! so tired
Glutamine after weights

Meal 2
another almond butter on toast...  I love this!!!

The rest of the day is kinda continuous eating... BBQ food
Steak, Salad, Guacomole dip and chips....

You get the idea!!!

God Bless America!!!


----------



## david (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's what my grandmother and my mother would say to those who don't like certain food items of the obvious!!

Quote:  "I don't like French Toast"

My Grandmother says:  You like Eggs don't you?
My mother would say:  "yes he does!" and he likes bread, too!
My grandmother then would say:  "you like your bread toasted, don't you?"
My mother would speak again before me being able to say anthing:  "He like both of them... Just eat your breakfast, DAVID and give me this evil look like I was being a "Brat" of something...


Now, when you said that... that's what I'm thinking!!!!

LMAO!!!!   rofl:


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Here's what my grandmother and my mother would say to those who don't like certain food items of the obvious!!
> 
> Quote:  "I don't like French Toast"
> ...



Yeah I hear ya Dave!!!  OK if YOUR grandmother or Mom makes me French Toast I will try it!!!  DEAL???????


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 5, 2003)

*SAturday*

July 5

Glutamine
fat burner
almond butter on toast

GYM LEGS!!
I am still pooped from yesterday but I struggled through legs....

Meal 2
western omelet
another piece of toast with almond butter

Meal 3
Protein Shake

Meal 4
Guacomole and flat breads... low fat no sugar

Meal 5
fat burner
grilled chicken
tomatoes
onions
pickles

NO DESSERT!!!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah I hear ya Dave!!!  OK if YOUR grandmother or Mom makes me French Toast I will try it!!!  DEAL???????



Deal!!!!  My mother would be happy and you can be my "brat" sister then!  

But I might have to be a bigger brat and take the Chocolate syrup and squirt it all over you bc/ I can't imagine a need for chocolate syrup to be anywhere in our food groups!


----------



## david (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: SAturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 5
> 
> Glutamine
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: SAturday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2003)

*July 6*

Sunday

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
toast w/ almond butter

SPINNING 1 hour
Protein Bar

Meal 2
omelet with turkey peppers and onions
1 slice dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 3
fat burner
Guacomole with flat breads

Meal 4
Salad with vinegar/oil dressing

Meal 5
fat burner
Grilled Chicken Breasts
Baked beans


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2003)

*Monday July 7*

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
Kashi with skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna/ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with grilled chicken
cherries and piece of mango

Meal 4
Protein Shake with Almonds

Glutamine 1/2 hour before spinning
Spinning tonight!!  I KNOW I should rest but my girlfriend is counting on me to be there with her!!! 60 minutes

Meal 5
fat burner
Chicken breast with left over guacomole on it  (enough already)
salad
baked beans


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2003)

*Tuesday*

July 8

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Kashi w/ skim milk  (yummy you should try it Dave)
Protein Bar
Coffee


Meal 2
tuna/ff cottage cheese
I am starving  today!!!  I would love a nice hot piece of pizza right now!

Meal 3
fat burner
Salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
Protein Bar

Meal 5
whole wheat penne with meat sauce

Legs are still sore from WO on Saturday.... 

WO-  Upper Body
Glutamine in between
Cardio- Spinning


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Deal!!!!  My mother would be happy and you can be my "brat" sister then!
> 
> But I might have to be a bigger brat and take the Chocolate syrup and squirt it all over you bc/ I can't imagine a need for chocolate syrup to be anywhere in our food groups!



Hmmmm  I can definitely be a big BRAT!!!  Yo can ask MY sisters!! 

And the squirting of chocolate syrup all over me sounds kinda interesting!  But WHO is gonna lick it off me???


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2003)

the doggie in your picture!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> the doggie in your picture!!!!!



She would love that BUT dogs can't eat chocolate!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Dave

Speaking of my puppy, she is such a spoiled brat... she doesn't even touch her dog food anymore...  I bet she would LOVE french toast!!!  I am such a doting Mommy to my baby....  I adore her.  She is soooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2003)

*Wednesday*

July 9th

FORGOT Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
protein bar
kashi w/ skim milk

Meal 2
Turkey and egg whites

Meal 3
Fat burner
salad with roasted turkey and tomatoes

Meal 4
Protein shake with glutamine

Meal 5
fat burner
10 egg white omelet with tomatoes, onions and fat free cheese

REST DAY


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Dave
> 
> Speaking of my puppy, she is such a spoiled brat... she doesn't even touch her dog food anymore...  I bet she would LOVE french toast!!!  I am such a doting Mommy to my baby....  I adore her.  She is soooooooooooo cute!!!!


 

The dog eats French toast??  What if I squirt chocolate on it??


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 8
> 
> Glutamine
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_


Hey Dave

Penne is PASTA!!!  SILLY!!!!    BUt I know you knew that!!

And I haven't eaten a french fry in sooo long I don't remember what they even taste like!!!  I do remember I like McDonald's french fries when I DID eat them!!
Maybe one day I will have to break down and try them again!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> The dog eats French toast??  What if I squirt chocolate on it??


She would definitely eat french toast BUT NO CHOCOLATE for my baby!!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

LOL!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 10, 2003)

*Thursday*

July 10

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
kashi w/ skim milk
protein bar

Meal 2
tuna/cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with grilled chicken, tomatoes, onions

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
Chicken salad sandwich


Workout   LEGS


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 11, 2003)

*July 11*

Friday

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
Turkey egg whites on toasted rye no butter

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with roasted turkey

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
2 Turkey Burgers
salad w/ oil vinegar


Rest day..... ahhh... getting ready for spinning


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Friday
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



*You have one of those in your life??  *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *You have one of those in your life??  *


 When you ask "you have one of those in your life?" Did you mean a pizza or a rest day??? 

If you meant pizza I would say Yes once in a while!!  I love pizza!! If you meant rest day I would say "Yes Friday is really my only rest day"  NO CARDIO or WEIGHTS!!!  as per GP... not more than 3 hours cardio each week!  I have spinning tommorow, Sunday and Monday.  I think I may slip in an extra hour on Thursday...  I think I am safe GP doesn't read my journal.  

How about u??  No rest days for the TB???


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> When you ask "you have one of those in your life?" Did you mean a pizza or a rest day???
> 
> If you meant pizza I would say Yes once in a while!!  I love pizza!! If you meant rest day I would say "Yes Friday is really my only rest day"  NO CARDIO or WEIGHTS!!!  as per GP... not more than 3 hours cardio each week!  I have spinning tommorow, Sunday and Monday.  I think I may slip in an extra hour on Thursday...  I think I am safe GP doesn't read my journal.
> ...



Not Pizza but rest day... but pizza does sound like a good idea.  Has to be much better than turkey/egg white combo!  

What about Saturday?  (workout)

Rest day for me?  Never!  I wished!  Maybe when I see "my new love" I will learn what rest "away" from the gym means and then..............


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Not Pizza but rest day... but pizza does sound like a good idea.  Has to be much better than turkey/egg white combo!
> 
> What about Saturday?  (workout)
> ...



Turkey and egg whites on rye is DELICIOUS!!!  I love it!!! NO BUTTER THOUGH!!!!! 
 

If you reread my post I mentioned "tommorow" for spinning too!!! Hmm..... that's interesting, I think I am glad you missed that........  

Upper body is tommorow too and Legs is Sunday.

I am sure your new love has lots of things to teach you...resting included!


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Turkey and egg whites on rye is DELICIOUS!!!  I love it!!! NO BUTTER THOUGH!!!!!
> 
> *Ummmnnn.... that combo regardless whatever you add to this could NOT possibly make the taste any better!  I can't think of any condiment in this world that could spice up this meal! *
> ...


----------



## david (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: July 11*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> If you reread my post I mentioned "tommorow" for spinning too!!! Hmm..... that's interesting, I think I am glad you missed that........



Don't think I didn't see this!!!!  

Yes, I guess your right then.

Hmmnnn...  here's something for your thoughts!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2003)

Awwwwww!  What a cute little bear!!!!  Is that a real live teddy bear????  I would love to give it a big   !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2003)

*Saturday*

July 12th

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
peanut butter on toast

Meal 2
omelet with turkey peppers and onions
1 piece of dry rye toast

Meal 3
fat burner
Protein Bar

Meal 4
Cottage cheese




Upper Body WO
Cardio 1 hour spinning


----------



## david (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Awwwwww!  What a cute little bear!!!!  Is that a real live teddy bear????  I would love to give it a big   !




Of COURSE it's real!!  Does it look stuffed or something you would put in your bed at night!  LMAO!!!!!

Your too-too funny sometimes!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Of COURSE it's real!!  Does it look stuffed or something you would put in your bed at night!  LMAO!!!!!
> 
> Your too-too funny sometimes!!!



I know it's a REAL bear SILLY!!!!  I asked you if it was a TEDDY bear!!!  Get it?? Teddy Bear!!!  I was trying to be cute...but I guess it didn't work!


----------



## david (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I know it's a REAL bear SILLY!!!!  I asked you if it was a TEDDY bear!!!  Get it?? Teddy Bear!!!  I was trying to be cute...but I guess it didn't work!



It worked!  It Worked!    Did you notice the girl in the picture holding the cub had auburn hair, too?  What is with gals with auburn hair and cubs?  Maybe their made for each other?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It worked!  It Worked!    Did you notice the girl in the picture holding the cub had auburn hair, too?  What is with gals with auburn hair and cubs?  Maybe their made for each other?


Hmmm maybe we have a weakness for something cute and cuddly???  

I am listening to a great song by Jessica Simpson...  I want to love you forever...  did you ever hear it?  Listen to it... I think you would like it.  Give ME goosebumps..... Play it for your girlfriend... she will just melt....


----------



## david (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm maybe we have a weakness for something cute and cuddly???
> 
> I am listening to a great song by Jessica Simpson...  I want to love you forever...  did you ever hear it?  Listen to it... I think you would like it.  Give ME goodebumps..... Play it for your girlfriend... she will just melt....



I think I may have heard it.  If it's that good, then, I will have to break out the piano or Acoustic guitar to see if I can play it.  "Goosebumps" you mean?  Or, do you mean "goodebumps"  Must be a New York thing.  You know, like New Yorker's believing their Pizza is better than New Haven's Brick Oven style or Chi-Town's Deep dish.

Remember Sapphire... New Haven has two things!

1) Yale
2) Wooster Street Pizza

Even the Rock (when I spoke to him last) knows New Haven and it's pizza!   

Now, back to the song there... I will highly consider it and play it for "My Love" and see if she likes it!

Thank you for the suggestion!

Have a great night and spinning class!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think I may have heard it.  If it's that good, then, I will have to break out the piano or Acoustic guitar to see if I can play it.  "Goosebumps" you mean?  Or, do you mean "goodebumps"  Must be a New York thing.  You know, like New Yorker's believing their Pizza is better than New Haven's Brick Oven style or Chi-Town's Deep dish.
> 
> Remember Sapphire... New Haven has two things!
> ...


What do you mean goodbumps?? Reread my post..it says goosebumps!!  
 
No.. I made a typo.. damn d is right next to the s.
And we have the best pizza in NY!!! Maybe New Haven is awesome too!!  But I KNOW both places have better pizza than Florida!!   

You know the ROCK???  I love him!!!  That's so cool!!!

And YES play it for your love she will just melt into your arms and ........


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2003)

*Saturday*

July 13th

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
almond butter on toast

Spinning 1 hour

Meal 2
Another piece of toast with almond butter

Meal 3
fat burner
Protein Shake

Meal 4
Protein Bar
Cottage cheese and tomatoes

Meal 5
fat burner
Grilled chicken Kebob with peppers and onions
! glass of white wine
coffee


Gonna do legs tommorow instead of today....


----------



## david (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> No.. I made a typo.. damn d is right next to the s.
> And we have the best pizza in NY!!! Maybe New Haven is awesome too!!  But I KNOW both places have better pizza than Florida!!
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


We have to stop talking about PIZZA!!  I am starting to CRAVE it!!!  I am sooo hungry today... and I ate a good breakfast!!
But mmm... yummy Pizza!!!!  I am gonna HAVE to get a piece one day this week!!!

You are such a sweet guy Dave.... your girl is very lucky!!  How romantic are YOU!!???


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2003)

*Monday*

July 14

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
turkey/egg whites on dry rye bread
coffee

I AM STARVING TODAY!!!!  

Meal 2
Cottage cheese.... 
 

Meal 3
fat burner
Roast turkey
salad
blueberries

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
fat burner
spinach salad with grilled chicken
cottage cheese

WO- LEGS!!!
glutamine after WO
Cardio- spinning 60 minutes (knee is a little twingy... may skip) Yup had to skip spinning tonight..knee felt worse after squats.  Oh well.. spinning on Wednesday!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


One more thing...

You should make sure you TELL her exactly what the song means to you before you play it for her... and then AFTER you sing it to her ... OH BOY there will be a whole lot of loving going on!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2003)

*Tuesday*

July 15

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fat burner
Protein Bar
Turkey Egg whites on toasted rye

Meal 2
Cottage cheese

Meal 3
Fat Burner
salad mixed greens tomatoes peppers 
roasted turkey breast

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
Salad with oil/vinegar
steak
1 glass white wine


Moving UB WO to tommorow... going for massage instead!

Knee is feeling alot better.... 
Spinning AND UB tommorow!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2003)

*Wednesday*

July 16

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
kashi with skim milk/ protein powder
protein bar  (cause I was hungry)

Meal 2
tuna with cottage cheese (mixed)

Meal 3
fat burner
mixed salad with grilled chicken
almonds

Meal 4
Protein Shake


Meal 5
fat burner
10 egg white omelet with onions and low fat cheddar cheese
diet pepsi

Upper Body weight WO
Glutamine
protein bar
Cardio Elliptical machine 30 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 15
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



*Rest my friend!   Gotta have those knees working for your cardio sessions!!!  *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkey and Egg whites (sorta like an omelet) really is good!!  I swear!  I wish I had eaten that today.....

I love cottage cheese too! 

But if it was me, I would change the water to wine.. but keep the blanket on the riverbank with your Hunny!  If not wine maybe some diet Pepsi!!

You should get your girl to give you a massage when you see her...  I am sure she would love touching and rubbing your bod!!  

Don't worry TB there is nothing that slows me down when it comes to my favorite type of my cardio!!!


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Turkey and Egg whites (sorta like an omelet) really is good!!  I swear!  I wish I had eaten that today.....
> 
> I love cottage cheese too!
> ...



*Really... any particular reason why cardio hypes you up so?? *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Really... any particular reason why cardio hypes you up so?? *



I love cardio!!!  Especially one special kind..if you get my drift!! 

How does wine affect you???  It makes me sorta relaxed and romantic...  one of my weaknesses... a glass of wine, empty carbs, but WHAT THE HECK!??  You only live once, right??  That and dark chocolate!!!  Two of the the four things that make me the happiest....   can you guess the other two?   And NO one of them is not Kashi!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

*Thursday*

July 17
Glutamine

Meal 1
fatburner
coffee
protein bar
kashi/w skim milk

Meal 2
cottage cheese/tuna

Meal 3
fat burner
grilled chicken with green salad w oil/vinegar dressing



Legs tonight  uggghhhhhh!!  I HATE lunges!!!!! 

Cardio- Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I love cardio!!!  Especially one special kind..if you get my drift!!
> *I get your drift.  How can I convince my sweetie to do cardio with me??  Any suggestions??*
> 
> ...


*Nope!   *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh Boy TB, was that poem ever CHEESY!!!!  Cute though!
Hmmm.. how can your girl to participate in some good cardio?  I would say....  just ask her!!!  I am sure her answer would be  "Let's GO Baby"

OK I will tell you...  the four things that make me happiest are....

1) MY hunny
2) Good Cardio with my hunny
3) Good wine with my hunny
3) dark chocolate!!!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED THAT!  LMAO!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED THAT!  LMAO!


Really???  I would have thought you knew me well enough by now to have guessed at least 3 of those!! 

I thought you knew how much I love my Baby!   
Probably as much if not more than you love yours!!!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Sapph!

Sorry I couldn't get back online.  My sweetie had me tied up all day!  As for the  4 things.. I kinda guessed it.    So there!


How was your workout tonight?  Are you still a spinning maniac!!!

Guess what?  I attempted to sing to my baby with my guitar in hand but ended up choking!  I think I needed those candles and dim lit room for ambiance!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Sapph!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't get back online.  My sweetie had me tied up all day!  As for the  4 things.. I kinda guessed it.    So there!
> ...



Hi TB

Tied up, huh???  Kinda kinky!!!     

Spinning was pretty good, I probably should have skipped it though, I did LEGS yesterday too!  I won' t do that again... my legs are just starting to get sore now!!  The instructor made us go up and down 500 times, OUCH!  My quads were screaming!!

I think that's so cool you play the guitar!  I have NO musical ability at all!!  And you sing too!!  I am sure you were great!!!

How are your workouts going?  Wrist feeling OK??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2003)

*Friday*

July 18

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
kashi w/skim milk
coffee


Meal 2
1/2 egg white and turkey sandwich on rye

Meal 3
fat burner
grilled chicken
mixed green salad




REST DAY!!!


----------



## david (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi TB
> 
> Tied up, huh???  Kinda kinky!!!
> ...


*Still somewhat sore.   SoI'm back to taking it easy. *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Still somewhat sore.   SoI'm back to taking it easy. *



Smart man!!!


----------



## david (Jul 18, 2003)

Man?  What man??  You see a man?  Tell me!  Where?  LMAO!!!!

Who mmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 20, 2003)

*Weekend*

Too busy for journal entries...  I ate pretty well.  
will start again Monday!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Man?  What man??  You see a man?  Tell me!  Where?  LMAO!!!!
> 
> Who mmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



You LOOK like a man to me!!!

 AND you certainly are smart!  SOOOO yes you are a SMART MAN!!!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Too busy for journal entries...  I ate pretty well.
> will start again Monday!!




Are you going to keep me in suspense?  I wanna know what you did this weekend and what you ate etc...

How was your workouts this weekend?  How was spinning?   How was your leg workouts?  How How How How... (yes, I am acting like an Indian, now!    )  

Good to see you online!  

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Are you going to keep me in suspense?  I wanna know what you did this weekend and what you ate etc...
> 
> How was your workouts this weekend?  How was spinning?   How was your leg workouts?  How How How How... (yes, I am acting like an Indian, now!    )
> ...


Hey TB
I had a crazy weekend... 

Saturday I went spinning (it was FUN!!) then did my upper body WO...  LEGS were yesterday!!!  No cardio as per YOUR suggestion!!  I also did those single legged leg presses like you suggested, I think that's why my butt is sore....  I got up to 20 reps, 3 sets... along with my GP workout.  Leg WO was good.....but nothing except butt is sore... obviously I didn't push hard enough. 

I am sooo hungry now, I think I will go eat some tuna and cottage cheese....  

I probably didn't eat enough this weekend I was always on the move and should have brought food with me!!  But I didn't!!
 
How about you TB???  BTW I love your new signature!!!  God you are the sweeter than candy!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2003)

*Monday*

July 21

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein Bar
Multi grain hot cereal
coffee

Meal 2
tuna/ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
mixed green salad with tomatoes and peppers
roasted turkey breast
diet pepsi

Meal 4
Protein shake
handful of peanuts

Meal 5
fat burner
chicken sausage, broccoli with olive oil and tomato sauce


glutamine before
Cardio - Spinning 60 minutes
Abs (didn't do yesterday... LEGS took toooo long)


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey TB
> I had a crazy weekend...
> 
> ...


*You really do!?!  Although I was being quite open... you know what?  I  LOVE it too as I love her alot as well.  Can't you tell?  Thanks!  I hope she comes on see's how much I love her, too!  Thank you always for your continued support and I appreciate your compliment!   *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *You really do!?!  Although quite frank... you know what?  I  LOVE it too as I love her alot as well.  Can't you tell?  Thanks!  I hope she comes on see's how much I love her, too!  Thank you always for your continued support and I appreciate your compliment!   *



I know I don't really know you THAT well... BUT I have a feeling your frankness and honestly are 2 things your honey loves about you!  I know I would!!!!  And you're welcome!  I think you are a really nice guy!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tuesday*

July 22nd

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
kashi/w skim milk

Meal 2
cottage cheese/2 cans of tuna (I was so hungry)

Meal 3
fat burner
green mixed salad
turkey breast
diet pepsi


Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
10 egg white omelet with low fat cheddar and grilled chicken

Woke up at 11:30 pm on couch and HAD TO EAT something, I had a protein bar


Upper Body WO
Glutamine
Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I know I don't really know you THAT well... BUT I have a feeling your frankness and honestly are 2 things your honey loves about you!  I know I would!!!!  And you're welcome!  I think you are a really nice guy!!




Aaahhh.... your too-too kind!   :


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Weekend*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aaahhh.... your too-too kind!   :



Nah.... just telling you the truth!!!


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2003)

Again, thank you Sapphire!!!


I really like your handle name!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

excuse me for a second saphire.

DAVE ANSWER YOUR PM's


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2003)

excuse me sapphire???  Listen to you, J'bo!  

I did answer your PM!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> excuse me for a second saphire.
> 
> DAVE ANSWER YOUR PM's


No problem J'bo..... you are welcome anytime!! I like your poem!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Again, thank you Sapphire!!!
> 
> 
> I really like your handle name!


Thank YOU Dave!!  How was the gym tonight???  Spinning was brutal and I didn't get to finish my weight workout....    I was busy doing more fun things!!
 

Now I need to EAT!!!  I am starving...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2003)

*Wednesday*

July 23

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites on dry toasted rye bread
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
mixed salad with grilled chicken oil/vinegar 
diet pepsi

Meal 4
1/2 protein bar
skim milk


Meal 5
spinach salad with grilled chicken and low fat cheedar cheese


WO LEGS!!!  
My butt and quads are a little sore today from spinning last night!

No cardio today


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2003)

Me feel sicky now!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Me feel sicky now!!!


Why do you feel sick???  What's wrong??


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Why do you feel sick???  What's wrong??




From Ruby Tuesday's!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> From Ruby Tuesday's!!!


OH so J'Bo was right!! You ate too much beef!!!


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> OH so J'Bo was right!! You ate too much beef!!!




Oh you think so!  What if I told you that beef makes me stronger in all aspects??  Now would you want a weak Dave running around??


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 23
> 
> Glutamine
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey David!!

I really really LIKE the turkey and egg whites... it's yummy....  I also like cottage cheese.... Kashi is OK, but I WOULD rather be eating a a toasted NY bagel with butter...  BUT that is saved for special occasions!!!

I did 4 sets of 20 (per leg) lunges yesterday along with my regular leg workout..... and YES my legs and butt are feeling it today.  I wanted to do those single leg presses you told me about.... but by the time I was done with my GP workout my legs were like spagetti...... maybe Sunday (next leg day)
My legs were so tired I had a hard time doing my abs (leg raises)

I am good at cardio..... I can run or bike or  forever..... very good endurance.  BUT building muscle mass is what I really want.  Maybe I should eat a POUND of beef for dinner!!   
Spinning tonight!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2003)

*Thursday*

July 24

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
kashi /w skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
tuna fish and cottage cheese MIXED  

Meal 3
fat burner
mixed salad grilled chicken breast

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
HUGE egg white omelet with onions and low fat cheddar


ate a protein bar before class..... ( I was soo hungry)
glutamine before class
Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!!
> 
> I really really LIKE the turkey and egg whites... it's yummy....  I also like cottage cheese.... Kashi is OK, but I WOULD rather be eating a a toasted NY bagel with butter...  BUT that is saved for special occasions!!!
> ...


*I wouldn't do that!    I forgot to mention something to you in my own journal!  I'm quitting "working out" "the gym" and "fitness"!!!!!!!  My dayz are OVER!!!! *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *I wouldn't do that!    I forgot to mention something to you in my own journal!  I'm quitting "working out" "the gym" and "fitness"!!!!!!!  My dayz are OVER!!!! *



Yeah right!!!  YOU are quitting "working out"... that will be the day!!! 


You are probably at the gym right NOW!!!!!: 

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you I am juicing.... can't you tell???  All 125 lbs of me!!!  I am HUGE!!!!  Should I post a pic so you could see all my muscles????  

OH YEAH.....  Bagels from New York RULE!!!!! You don't know what you are missing... BUT I DO know what I am missing!


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah right!!!  YOU are quitting "working out"... that will be the day!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*Why don't you elaborate?*


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2003)

just kidding about the elaboration part!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Why don't you elaborate?*



Elaborate on what I AM MISSING?  Nahh.... too personal for IM.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 25, 2003)

*Friday*

July 26th

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
2 pieces of whole grain toast with almond butter
coffee 2 cups  (sooo tired)

Meal 2
cottage cheese/ small protein shake

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with turkey

Meal 4
protein bar
blueberries


Meal 5
fat burner
chicken with guacamole &  peppers 



REST DAY... NO CARDIO OR WEIGHTS.....


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Friday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 26th
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's funny you say that bc/ mygf said the same thing however, she is not in town!    O' Well, at least she'll be in my dreams, thoughts and prayers!*


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2003)

*Saturday*

July 26

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
2 pieces of toast with almond butter
blueberries

Meal 2
protein bar
coffee

Meal 3
fat burner
sushi
salad

Meal 4
OPPS!!!

Meal 5
fat burner
Egg white omelet with onions, jalepenos, cheedar cheese

Upper Body Work out
Cardio spinning 60 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 26
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



* Still doing that Spinning huh Sapph!  You should've seen and heard my spinning one on one class with client.  My GF called right when I started so while talking with her.. I lost all concentration with client.  But she is a VERY GOOD excuse.  Did I tell you that my love grows deeper and deeper for her, Sapph and that everything seems so dreamy?  Pinch me!!!   *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> * Still doing that Spinning huh Sapph!  You should've seen and heard my spinning one on one class with client.  My GF called right when I started so while talking with her.. I lost all concentration with client.  But she is a VERY GOOD excuse.  Did I tell you that my love grows deeper and deeper for her, Sapph and that everything seems so dreamy?  Pinch me!!!   *



David I love the addition to your signature...  patience does equal love!!  I, too am trying to be patient in my personal life, it is hard...but it is worth the wait.  I will wait as long as it takes.....

I LOVE SPINNING!!!!  Did it again this am.......


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2003)

*Sunday*

July 27

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
western omelet
2 pieces dry rye toast

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
fat burner
grilled chicken on 1 piece of bread

Meal 4
Opps!  I think I forgot to eat here

Meal 5
fat burner
whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce and low fat cheese


Cardio Spinning 60 minutes in am
LEGS!!!! in pm  Good workout!!!
glutamine after weights


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> David I love the addition to your signature...  patience does equal love!!  I, too am trying to be patient in my personal life, it is hard...but it is worth the wait.  I will wait as long as it takes.....
> 
> I LOVE SPINNING!!!!  Did it again this am.......




Why thank you very much!  I'm glad my words are something you can possibly live by.  I think my GF is seeing this as well!  She may have not understood this at first  but patience in love is very key!!!!!  "Urges" seems to be healthy and makes love grow stronger!  Do you understand that?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Why thank you very much!  I'm glad my words are something you can possibly live by.  I think my GF is seeing this as well!  She may have not understood this at first  but patience in love is very key!!!!!  "Urges" seems to be healthy and makes love grow stronger!  Do you understand that?


Oh YES!!  I understand alot about urges!!!
 
Seriously .. I think the expression is Good things come to those who wait.....  hopefully that is true...... 

BTW Sushi is YUMMY not YUCKY!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh YES!!  I understand alot about urges!!!
> 
> Seriously .. I think the expression is Good things come to those who wait.....  hopefully that is true......
> ...



Good things come to those who wait?  What are you implying there Sapphire?  That phrase has so many meanings... so I will let you tell me what that means then rather me listing what I think your thinking!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2003)

*Monday*

July 29

Today is my baby's 1st b'day!!!  My doggie that is!!  See avitar!

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
kashi with skim milk
protein bar

Meal 2
tuna with cottage cheese and pineapple

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with grilled chicken
diet pepsi

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
grilled chicken whopper from Burger King (no mayo) on bun

We took my puppy out for a burger... IT WAS HER B'DAY


SO TIRED during day.... needed to sleep.... NO cardio


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I think you are right about what I was thinking....  what did I say??
> 
> Anyway.....  I am waiting to c_ _      and I know it will be good!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_


What's the matter David???  Did I shock YOU?????


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2003)

*Tuesday*

July 29

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey /egg whites on dry toasted rye


Meal 2
Cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
green salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
Protein Bar

Meal 5 
fat burner
venison burgers
asparagus




Cardio Spinning  60 minutes
WO  no weights didn't have time


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What's the matter David???  Did I shock YOU?????




Yes!!!  My ears are burning!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yes!!!  My ears are burning!!!


   
Only your ears??


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2003)

*Wednesday*

July 30

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
protein bar
kashi w/ skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese/can of tuna mixed

Meal 3
fat burner
mixed greens with roast turkey breast and tomatoes
diet soda

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
fat burner
mussels marinara with a little pasta
salad with vinegar
1 glass red wine
small cup of coffee no sugar skim milk



LEG WORKOUT!!!
Glutamine after weights
Sorta hurt my back muscle on right side doing BUTT machine. weight too heavy...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_


Ok enough of that!!!  We were getting silly!!!
Soooo... how are YOUR workouts going???  Any spinning for you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 31, 2003)

*Thursday*

July 31

Glutamine

Meal 1
fat burner
Protein bar (no more of these for a while)
Oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese/tuna

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with grilled chicken oil/vinegar

Meal 4
protein shake with WATER instead of skim milk... almonds and 1 teaspoon flax oil

Meal 5


WO  Upper body
Cardio spinning  60 minutes


----------



## david (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ok enough of that!!!  We were getting silly!!!
> Soooo... how are YOUR workouts going???  Any spinning for you?




workouts are OK.  Last night, I had to split my leg workout.

Never try this!

10 mins of cardio
6:00 pm ---> Heavy leg presses

Go to friend's house! for an hour.

8:15pm arrive at gym again

Talk on phone to GF for an  hour and half!  (no complaints though)  (Did I mention to you how much I love my GF??)

Do walking lunges to the music t.A.t.U. and triceps!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> July 31
> 
> Glutamine
> ...


Need to throw a couple egg whites and a yellow or two in meal one and don't forget the EFA's!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> workouts are OK.  Last night, I had to split my leg workout.
> 
> Never try this!
> ...



Dave... AT LEAST YOU worked out, alot of people wouldn't have gone BACK to the gym!!  I am also glad you prioritized well.. G/F first... WO second!!!  Good man! 
 
And  hmmm..... I'm not sure you ever told me you loved your gf...maybe you should tell me again!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Need to throw a couple egg whites and a yellow or two in meal one and don't forget the EFA's!


Yup...  I will try not to forget my protein in meal 1!!  Egg whites it is!!  I am going to get Flax seed oil right after work!!!!  Thanks DG!!!  I appreciate any advice!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey woman, your slacking today!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 1, 2003)

*August 1*

Friday

Glutamine

Meal 1
flax oil
egg whites, turkey and oatmeal

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
green salad with grilled chicken and tomatoes, peppers

Meal 4
flax oil 
protein shake with water


Meal 5
flax oil
spinach salad with chicken oil/vinegar
coffee w/ skim milk no sugar

REST DAY


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey woman, your slacking today!!



Yeah , Yeah I know, I know.. but I just did my journal.  
 I am freakin' starving!!!!  I want PIZZA!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm lookin' for a cute lil' flower....... here flower-flower!  

Oh, hello Sapph!  Have you seen my GF?  I'm lookin' for my love of life!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm lookin' for a cute lil' flower....... here flower-flower!
> 
> Oh, hello Sapph!  Have you seen my GF?  I'm lookin' for my love of life!



Hey Dave!!!  You are cute!  No I am sorry... but I haven't seen your flower around...... what does she look like so I will know if I see her?   BTW I like your avitar.... very sexy..  I bet your GF likes it too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2003)

*Saturday*

August 2

Glutamine

Meal 1
2 pieces of toast with almond butter


Meal 2
protein shake
flax oil

Meal 3
can of chicken .. (like tuna)
cottage cheese

Meal 4
Protein Bar (I know I know but I was OUT and had to eat something)

Meal 5
grilled chicken in a wrap
salad
flax oil



Cardio Spinning 60 minutes
Upper body weight WO
Glutamine after weights


----------



## ZECH (Aug 2, 2003)

OH! Fresh ground almond butter is to die for! I love that stuff. Only problem is I buy it a lb at the time and I eat it all within 2 or 3 days!


----------



## wizkid (Aug 2, 2003)

Hello there - just one question - what are you trying yo accomblish with your work outs, I mean what is your goal?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wizkid *_
> Hello there - just one question - what are you trying yo accomblish with your work outs, I mean what is your goal?


Well Hello Wizkid... what is my goal...hmmmm. I would guess the same as most people on this site... to build muscle.. to be fit...to eat well... to look good.  My immediate goal is to gain muscle mass...  I am already pretty low bodyfat... but I LOVE working out with weights and I love to see my body improve.  Just curious?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> OH! Fresh ground almond butter is to die for! I love that stuff. Only problem is I buy it a lb at the time and I eat it all within 2 or 3 days!


Oh yeah!!  ME TOO!!!  I love fresh almond butter!!!!  My favorite!!


----------



## david (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Dave!!!  You are cute!  No I am sorry... but I haven't seen your flower around...... what does she look like so I will know if I see her?   BTW I like your avitar.... very sexy..  I bet your GF likes it too!!



Thank you!  Your the ONLY one who noticed my Avatar change!!!  Thanks!!!

I found my flower!!!!!!  Just to let you know!  She was working out!!!!!

So, how is your workouts going?  Are they becoming physically draining?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Thank you!  Your the ONLY one who noticed my Avatar change!!!  Thanks!!!
> 
> I found my flower!!!!!!  Just to let you know!  She was working out!!!!!
> ...


Really?? I can't believe nobody else noticed your new avitar! 

Oh good I am glad you found your flower..

My workouts are good....  today spinning was tough I sweat ALOT but I love it!!  Nahh not physically draining... I make sure I get lots of sleep.  I was in bed by 10:00 pm last night... remember it was Saturday night!!!!  BORING!!!  Yup that's me.... not too much of a partier.., would much rather be snuggling with my hunny ALONE  than wasting my time partying with people I don't really care about....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2003)

*August 3*

Sunday

Glutamine

Meal 1
almond butter on 1 piece whole grain toast

Spinning 60 minutes 8:00 am

Meal 2
egg white omelet with turkey , peppers and onions
1/2 piece of dry rye toast
flax oil

Meal 3
Protein Shake with almonds

Meal 4
Cottage cheese

Meal 5
flax oil
chicken sausage
broccoli with garlic and olive oil
brown organic rice

Weight WO LEGS!!! at 3:30 pm
glutamine right after

Great WO..... definitely improving in strength


----------



## david (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Really?? I can't believe nobody else noticed your new avitar!
> 
> Oh good I am glad you found your flower..
> ...



You know what?  I would have to totally agree with that statement!  For months while bouncing in bars and having women come up to me selling one liners and running off with their mouths...  it's true!  I never cared one iota about them.  Now that I'm completely madly in love with my baby, I can't imagine ever going out alone without her!  I'd feel lonely and empty!  Once again, I like the  way you think!

Sometimes I try to remember where I am because it almost feels like I'm in *Space*  Know what it's like to be in Space, Sapphire?  Space is dreamy!


----------



## david (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well Hello Wizkid... what is my goal...hmmmm. I would guess the same as most people on this site... to build muscle.. to be fit...to eat well... to look good.  My immediate goal is to gain muscle mass...  I am already pretty low bodyfat... but I LOVE working out with weights and I love to see my body improve.  Just curious?




I think your doing a helluva a job and a lot more dedicated than me lately!

Very consistent and persistent!  Her diet is awesome!  

Plus, she has a reputable coach too!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You know what?  I would have to totally agree with that statement!  For months while bouncing in bars and having women come up to me selling one liners and running off with their mouths...  it's true!  I never cared one iota about them.  Now that I'm completely madly in love with my baby, I can't imagine ever going out alone without her!  I'd feel lonely and empty!  Once again, I like the  way you think!
> 
> Sometimes I try to remember where I am because it almost feels like I'm in *Space*  Know what it's like to be in Space, Sapphire?  Space is dreamy!


Well David.. I can see WHY women try to sell you one liners.... especially since I have seen your new avitar!!  And your gf is very lucky to have such a sweetheart!!  Sweet and sexy.... perfect  combo in my book!!!
 
And yup I know what you mean about the feeling like you are in SPACE ... space REALLY is dreamy!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think your doing a helluva a job and a lot more dedicated than me lately!
> 
> Very consistent and persistent!  Her diet is awesome!
> ...



WOW!  Thanks so much Dave!!  Eating good is very hard... do you know how much I would love to just lay in bed with MY baby and eat pizza and  all day........  Maybe all the "cardio" would  counteract the pizza!!!!  Oh yeah, let's not forget the strawberries, chocolate (dark) and wine!!!!

And GoPro should thank you for the plug!!!  It is true though... he is a great coach!!

Guess where I am off to now.... THE GYM!!!!  AGAIN!!!
Talk to ya Dave!!!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> WOW!  Thanks so much Dave!!  Eating good is very hard... do you know how much I would love to just lay in bed with MY baby and eat pizza and  all day........  Maybe all the "cardio" would  counteract the pizza!!!!  Oh yeah, let's not forget the strawberries, chocolate (dark) and wine!!!!
> *Wow!  So many aphrodisiacs!  You must be in heaven when consuming those items with your hunny!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

*August 4*

Monday

Glutamine
Flax oil

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
can of chicken (like tuna,but better)

Meal 3
mixed green salad with grilled chicken
oil/vinegar dressing

Meal 4
protein shake made with powder, water, almonds and teaspoon of flax oil
ALSO a weird soy.. no sugar no flour cookie (tasted kinda icky)

Meal 5
half a protein bar (right after spinning)
egg white omelet with onions and fat free cheese



I think I am sprouting wings!!!  SO MUCH CHICKEN!!
 

Cardio Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

I am always in heaven when my hunny is involved....  

Boy Dave...  at the time you were training your client I was SOUND asleep!!!   

I am still hungry... what is up with that???  I seem to always be hungry.....  oh well meal 2 in 45 minutes....  tuna and cottage cheese....  yummy..... NOT!!!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am always in heaven when my hunny is involved....
> 
> Boy Dave...  at the time you were training your client I was SOUND asleep!!!
> ...



*Food intake rules!  New Haven pizza rules!  Mahattan- NY Who????*


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Food intake rules!  New Haven pizza rules!  Mahattan- NY Who????*


I defintely agree FOOD INTAKE RULES!!!  Obviously you are NOT a native New Yorker!!!  You have my sympathies...


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I defintely agree FOOD INTAKE RULES!!!  Obviously you are NOT a native New Yorker!!!  You have my sympathies...




I'll give you sympathies!!!!!!!!!!!  

So, what is on your gym agenda tonight, Sapph?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'll give you sympathies!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, what is on your gym agenda tonight, Sapph?



No I'll give YOU sympathies!!!  
 

Tonight.... hmmm Monday..... SPINNING at 6:45... maybe some ab work too...  I had a good leg workout yesterday!!  My butt and hamstrings are sore today... so spinning should work out the stiffness.  There is a yoga class too tonight at 9:15.. I may take that too, my sweetie thinks I should take yoga....  I wish he would take it with me, but he works out at another gym.

How 'bout you Dave?  Going to the gym or seeing your baby??


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am still hungry... what is up with that???  I seem to always be hungry.....


That is what you want................to be hungry before it is time to eat. When this doesn't happen, then you need to worry and make minor changes(Your metabolism has slowed for some reason!) Your body does adapt to new ways and eventually you will need to make changes in  your diet to keep metabolism in high gear. This is why alot of people have luck with carb ups or (refeeds)! It keeps your body guessing!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> That is what you want................to be hungry before it is time to eat. When this doesn't happen, then you need to worry and make minor changes(Your metabolism has slowed for some reason!) Your body does adapt to new ways and eventually you will need to make changes in  your diet to keep metabolism in high gear. This is why alot of people have luck with carb ups or (refeeds)! It keeps your body guessing!


What if you are still hungry after you ate????  LOL!!  MMMMM... carbs ups... I like the sound of THAT!!  How do they work?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

If you are still hungry then you are probably not eating enough! You may need to up your calories. With all your cardio and weightlifting, you are burning alot of calories. You want that, but if you stay in deficit, you will loose muscle. How many calories does GP have you on a day?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

Most that are on carb ups, consume about 30g of carbs a day. Then 1 day a week they eat alot of carbs. THis is why I said it keeps your body guessing. And from looking at your diet, I'm sure you are getting more than 30. You need to calculate and see what you are getting.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If you are still hungry then you are probably not eating enough! You may need to up your calories. With all your cardio and weightlifting, you are burning alot of calories. You want that, but if you stay in deficit, you will loose muscle. How many calories does GP have you on a day?



Hmm actually I don't remember if he told me anything about calories... I know he said 25 grams of protein at each meal, 50-75 grams of carbs per day, 5 meals per day....
I guess I could ask him....
and
I guess I can't do the carbs up thing!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

You need to know how many calories you are eating! If too much, you will gain weight and too little you will loose muscle! Go to fitday and try to figure your meals and post these numbers with your meals!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You need to know how many calories you are eating! If too much, you will gain weight and too little you will loose muscle! Go to fitday and try to figure your meals and post these numbers with your meals!


I know I have actually gained a total of 4 lbs since starting to work with GP... and I have lost 2 inches on my waist.. so I think I can assume the extra weight is muscle.. although I would definitely like more!  I wrote GP and asked him about the caloric intake... when he gets back to me I will go to fitday and try to figure out my meals....
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Sapph!

I had a very interesting nite tonight!  I did my workout and then I went to a store and saw this really hot outfit for my GF.  I was wondering of an opinion from you! 

I call them spandex hot pants!!  I'm wondering if I should get them for her!  I think their awesome!!!  I'm going to snap a picture of them soon and tell me if you think their cool.  Also, I found this fragrance too, and I believe it will make her melt!  Do you think it's possible for a woman to melt at the scent of a man's cologne combined with his overall?

BTW, how was your workout tonight?  Sweaty?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Sapph!
> 
> I had a very interesting nite tonight!  I did my workout and then I went to a store and saw this really hot outfit for my GF.  I was wondering of an opinion from you!
> ...



First of all!! Yes to the question about the cologne!!  As long as you don't drench yourself in it.... just a touch to mix with your natural smell is yummy!!

Hmm spandex hot pants huh??  I think if YOU think they are awesome.. she will like to wear them!!  Are they for the gym??

My workout was good last night.. spinning... not as sweaty as Sunday's class, but yup I was sweaty.  It's really hot and humid here is NY, so I am kinda sweaty pretty much all the time!! LOL!!  

Tonight is Upper Body weights and Spinning....

How about you ??  What are you doing tonight at the gym??


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

*Tuesday*

August 5

Glutamine
flax seed oil

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
tuna/lowfat cottage cheese

Meal 3
green salad, tomatoes, peppers olive oil/vinegar dressing
turkey breast
diet pepsi

Meal 4
protein shake with water and almonds

Meal 5
egg white omelet, onions, fat free cheese
flax seed oil

Protein shake before bed  



Upper body Wo
Elliptical 30 minutes


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> First of all!! Yes to the question about the cologne!!  As long as you don't drench yourself in it.... just a touch to mix with your natural smell is yummy!!
> 
> *Well, I try not to bathe in my colognes!    But I'll keep that in mind when my hunny is around*
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2003)

Ohhh so these "hot pants" are too hot for the gym... at least for your gf....  I get it!!!      Then definitely get them if YOU are the only one who will see her in them!!!

What do you mean undecided????  You mean you don't have your workout planned????


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 6, 2003)

*Wednesday*

August 6

Glutamine
1 tbls flax oil (yucky)

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey/egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese/tuna

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with tomatoes, grilled chicken and oil/vinegar dressing
diet Dr. Pepper

Meal 4
1 tbls flax oil
protein shake

Meal 5
cottage cheese
2 venison burgers
salad
flax oil




Weight WO  LEGS!!!
No cardio


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 7, 2003)

*Thursday*

August 7

Glutamine
flax oil 1 tblsp

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with onions and tomatoes, turkey breast

Meal 4
protein shake with some almond butter

Meal 5
salad
mussels in marinara sauce
1 glass red wine
1 cup coffee black

cottage cheese
glutamine
flax oil before bed



Rest day... I strained a muscle in my back doing squats yesterday...  soo....  I am going to let it rest until Saturday.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 8, 2003)

*Friday*

August 8

Glutamine
1 tblsp flax oil


Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Protein bar (had to eat something sweet.. someone brought in homemade crumbcake that looked so good.. it almost killed me not having a piece...  
Ok maybe not KILLED ME.... 

Meal 2
can of yucky tuna

Meal 3
fat burner
salad with tomatoes, peppers, onions
turkey breast

Meal 4
protein shake with flax oil and some almond butter (yummy)

Meal 5
scrambled egg whites with onions and fat free cheese
1 tblsp flax oil

Protein shake before bed



Rest day
back feeling better.......but still a little sore... getting massage tonight


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2003)

*Saturday*

August 10

Glutamine

Meal 1
almond butter on whole grain toast

Spinning 60 minutes
UB weights - went very light .. because back is still twingy
Glutamine after weights

Meal 2
fat burner
protein shake
flax oil

Meal 3
grilled chicken
protein bar ( I know I shouldn't eat them... but I was out and hungry!!!)
diet pepsi

Meal 4
Protein Shake

Meal 5
flax oil
chicken breast
salad


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 10, 2003)

*Sunday*

August 11

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
almond butter on whole wheat toast
blueberries

Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 2
egg white, turkey green pepper, onions omelet
1 piece dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 3/4
protein shake with water, glutamine, almonds... also an extra handful of almonds

Leg WO  Very light weights... back STILL HURTS!!!   
glutamine after weights

Meal 5
flax oil (this stuff tastes like CRAP!)
grilled chicken with some mango sauce
brown organic rice


Before bed
protein shake... with almonds
(I was too hungry to sleep)


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2003)

*Aug 12*

Monday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
coffee
turkey/egg whites
oatmeal

Meal 2
fat free cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
salad tomatoes, onions, peppers
turkey breast
diet Dr. Pepper

Meal 4
protein shake
almond butter

Spinning 60 minutes
Glutamine

Meal 5
egg white omelette with fat free cheese and onions
protein shake
flax oil


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2003)

*Tuesday*

August 13

Glutamine

Meal 1
2 pieces of whole grain toast and almond butter

Meal 2
Protein shake

Meal 3
spicy tuna roll
salad with ginger dressing

Meal 4
3 or 4 glasses of wine 

Meal 5
chicken sausage with broccoli and tomato sauce

NO Workout... at all!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> August 13
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



* So cute!!!!!!!  I bet your sister's would highly appreciate what you said here!  Have you told them this verbally?  Don't forget your cute little doggie!  Doggie loves you too!!   *

*BTW, I see your eating habits have changed just slightly!!  No KASHI!!!    Keep up the great work, Sapph!!!!*


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Saph...I hope everything works out.  It takes a special person to realize that you are not getting what you want out of life.  Too many people settle for comfort.  You are an incredible person for being able to look at the situation the way you are.  Please don't lose touch with this board.  I am sure you have developed some real tight friendships on this board and we will support ya......Read my sig.......Another thing.....Check out Lauryn Hill's Unplugged 2 Disc CD, it's soul food........ It helped me heal in my time of need......Please check it out and tell me what you think......The quotes in my sig are lyrics from the CD......Be Strong!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for your support!!!  I really appreciate your very kind words!  I know it's gonna be tough but I am not gonna let THAT stop me from building my own happiness!  I like your quote DJX06!!!  It's very appropriate for me right now!

I will be FINE!!!!!!!  I know what I have to do.. and I WILL DO IT!!!!   

THANKS SOOOO MUCH AGAIN!!!  You guys are the best!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2003)

*Wednesday*

August 13

Wednesday
Glutamine

Meal 1
almond butter and blueberries on toasted whole grain bread 2 pieces
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
flax oil

Meal 3
protein bar
cherries
(I was at the beach)

LEGS WO
glutamine

Meal 4/ 5
BBQ at Mom's house
hamburger with soy cheese
half a roll
cucumber salad ( I was at a party)
1 glass wine.....
 

Back is feeling better!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, I am glad I can inspire....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 14, 2003)

*Thursday*

August 14

Glutamine
Flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey/ egg whites
oatmeal

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
chicken salad with fat free mayo on rye bread
handful  of almonds

Meal 4
protein shake ( I was making it when the power went off)

Meal 5
grilled chicken
salad
eaten in dark...... by candlelight.... with my PUPPY!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> August 13
> 
> 
> ...


There goes all the hard work this week!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> August 13
> 
> Wednesday
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> August 13
> 
> Wednesday
> ...


I got a headache!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

give her a break she is going through alot right now


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah! Lots of wine and sugar!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> give her a break she is going through alot right now



YEAH DG!!!   Give me a break already!!  I think moving into your own place without your puppy deserves some wine and sugar!!!


BTW  THANKS J'BO!!!! 
 

But I was good today... no wine or protein bars!!! (YET)


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 15, 2003)

*August 15*

Friday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
mixed nuts
apple
tuna
(NO POWER.. EVERYTHING IS CLOSED BUT I AM STUCK AT WORK)

Meal 2
peanuts
grapes

Meal 3
protein shake
flax oil

Meal 4
1 piece of rye with almond butter

Meal 5
flax oil
2 Venison burgers with fat free cheese


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2003)

*August 16*

Saturday

Glutamine
Flax oil

Meal 1
1 piece of toast with almond butter

SPINNING 1 HOUR

Meal 2
protein shake with flax oil


Meal 3
green salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
protein shake with flax oil

Meal 5
egg white omelet with fat free cheese
protein shake


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2003)

*August 17*

Sunday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
almond butter on toast

SPINNING 60 minutes

Meal 2
egg white omelet with turkey, peppers onions
1 piece of rye toast


Meal 3
protein shake with flax oil

Meal 4
grilled chicken and shrimp
red peppers
blueberries

LEGS weight WOs

Meal 5
scrambled egg whites with onions and fat free cheese
protein shake


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2003)

*August 17*

Monday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
fat free cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
green salad with tomatoes, red peppers and grilled chicken w/vinegar

Meal 4
protein shake with almonds

Glutamine
Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 5
flax oil
Grilled chicken on green salad with tomatoes, cucumbers. olives
protein shake


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2003)

*August 19*

Tuesday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal

Meal 2
cottage cheese
yucky protein shake with water  

Meal 3
fat burner
green salad with veggies and grilled chicken
blueberries
diet Dr Pepper

Meal 4
protein shake
almond butter


Upper Body Weights
Glutamine
Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 5
flax oil
Brown rice with broccoli and fat free cheese
protein shake


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

glad your one happy chick 
you try the pancakes yet?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> glad your one happy chick
> you try the pancakes yet?


Thanks J'Bo!!  I am happy that I am happy too!!  
 

It's funny you ask about your pancakes... I am looking at the recipe right this second.  I have NOT tried it yet.. BUT I will!!  I have been running around getting stuff ready for my new pad!!  

BTW If I eat these pancakes..... will my arms look as buff as yours???? 

  I am impressed by your arms.. I know all the guys love your ass and tummy.... but as a chick... I am JEALOUS of your muscular arms!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks saph.

it is exciting turning over a new leaf and getting a new place. you still living in the same town? i took the leap last dec. and never looked back.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks saph.
> 
> it is exciting turning over a new leaf and getting a new place. you still living in the same town? i took the leap last dec. and never looked back.



You're welcome!!!!

Yes.. it is very exciting and liberating!!!  I am moving to a different town about 15 minutes away from my old house.  I can't wait...  I am moving this Thursday and believe me I am ONLY looking forward...   but I will miss my puppy so much.  I can't have a pet in my new place....       I will eventually get her back though... when I sell my old house and can buy another one!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2003)

*August 20*

Wednesday

Glutamine
Flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
oatmeal
cottage cheese

Meal 2
Kashi 
turkey/egg whites
pineapple juice ( I am feeling weak and dizzy today) thought I might need the sugar.

Meal 3
hollowed out bagel
cottage cheese
(starting to feel less dizzy so..don't lecture me DG!!! )
 

Meal 4
peanuts and almonds mixed

Meal 5
flax oil
chicken with broccoli on brown rice with fat free cheese

stuck at work till late .. then started moving my stuff into my new pad..... NO TIME FOR WO.....

will have to do legs Friday... tommorow is the official moving day!!!
Still don't feel great... sorta headachy and weak......  will go to bed EARLY!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: August 20*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Wednesday
> 
> Glutamine
> ...



 good one saph..i am gonna use that one too.
"my bones felt really brittle and so i thought that i should have some ice cream to up my calcium"


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: August 20*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> good one saph..i am gonna use that one too.
> "my bones felt really brittle and so i thought that i should have some ice cream to up my calcium"



 
Yeah... well my bones are feeling brittle too!!  Can I have some chocolate peanut butter ice cream from Baskin Robbins??  

I really am feeling lightheaded today....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

what kind of light headedness? blacking out or just a little dazed?
you taking any supps?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what kind of light headedness? blacking out or just a little dazed?
> you taking any supps?


Not blacking out .. but dizzy and weak feeling.. I am taking fat burners but without stimulants.
I really did think I needed somes carbs.. I had a tough weight WO and spinning last night.. and probably should have eaten more.  I have been limiting my carb intake.  I just ate a hollowed out bagel with cottage cheese and I am starting to feel better.

Thanks for your concern J!  You are a sweetheart!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

that sounds good 

if you feel like that again try to have some more fat.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> that sounds good
> 
> if you feel like that again try to have some more fat.



A hollow bagel and cottage cheese is   BUT I was SOOOO busy at work... couldn't go out and get anything GOOD and I really felt like crappola...  I feel alot better now, but I will remember for future reference about eating fat!!   MMMM...  I love FAT!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 20, 2003)

I AM back again, Sapph and sorry for the lack of posting!  Life has been JUST TOO-TOO crazy!  But I'm glad I can be back for the moment!  I've missed so much here!  I promise, I'll be back in somewhat "force"... if I can!  Life in Florida is too nutty and I must get away, soon!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I AM back again, Sapph and sorry for the lack of posting!  Life has been JUST TOO-TOO crazy!  But I'm glad I can be back for the moment!  I've missed so much here!  I promise, I'll be back in somewhat "force"... if I can!  Life in Florida is too nutty and I must get away, soon!


DAVID!!!!!   How are you sweetie????  So glad to hear from you!  Yeah.... I hear ya about being crazy!  I am moving into my own place TODAY!!!!!  
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
You should move back up north where life is simplier and sweeter!
 
Glad you are back in my journal!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2003)

*MOVING DAY!*

August 21

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
almond butter on whole wheat toast
protein shake
fat burner

Meal 2
almonds

Meal 3
mussels and chicken in tomato sauce

Meal 4
Opps...

LEGS!!!  Good WO.... ASS IS SORE
Glutamine

Meal 5
flax oil
scramble eggs with YOLKS  and red peppers and onions


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> DAVID!!!!!   How are you sweetie????  So glad to hear from you!  Yeah.... I hear ya about being crazy!  I am moving into my own place TODAY!!!!!
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> You should move back up north where life is simplier and sweeter!
> ...



Simple and sweet?  

More like Pizza and sweet!  


You've finally moved?  You must love that!  When I get up there, I should look you up!  Let's see.......... NY....... CT........ NY.........CT

Doesn't seem that far!    It's all in pizza's length!


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Simple and sweet?
> 
> More like Pizza and sweet!
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Simple and sweet?
> 
> More like Pizza and sweet!
> ...



Yup moved in yesterday!!!
Still alot to do to get all set up...  forgot to bring blankets so I had to put towels on me to keep warm....   
Need to go food shopping too!!!  
Definitely let me know when you come up to CT... we can meet for a drink or two.........    and PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 22, 2003)

*August 22*

Friday

Glutamine
flax oil

Meal 1
fat burner
turkey and egg whites on toasted rye
iced coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese
Carbs solutions protein bar... yeah yeah I know.. protein bars are evil..........  OH WELL!!!  I wanted chocolate... it was better than the chocolate donut I really wanted..... mmmmm chocolate......

Meal 3
fat burner
green salad with peppers, onions and tomatoes
turkey breast
diet pepsi
grapes

Meal 4
protein shake
almond butter


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yup moved in yesterday!!!
> Still alot to do to get all set up...  forgot to bring blankets so I had to put towels on me to keep warm....
> Need to go food shopping too!!!
> Definitely let me know when you come up to CT... we can meet for a drink or two.........    and PIZZA!!!!!




Pizza in Long Island??  Is there such a  thing?   Forgetting the blanket and sleeping under towels!  I once did that!    I wanted my blanket so bad though!  At least it was freezing that night, thank god!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Pizza in Long Island??  Is there such a  thing?   Forgetting the blanket and sleeping under towels!  I once did that!    I wanted my blanket so bad though!  At least it was freezing that night, thank god!



YES Wiseguy!!!!  Pizza on Long Island is delicious...  Yummmm.... I wish I had a piece of pizza right now.......


----------



## david (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Sapph!

I haven't read any posts from you!  I kinda miss those Turkey/Egg white omelettes posts!

Did you have a good weekend, sweetie?  I had a very nice weekend and a special day!  

See signature below!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi David!!

I ate turkey and egg whites for breakfast Saturday AND Sunday!!  You should try it!!

Weekend was OK.......  had a few emotional traumas...  but I am dealing with them.    

Glad you had a good weekend though!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2003)

*August 25*

Monday

Glutamine
fat burner
flax oil

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal

Meal 2
can of tuna no mayo

Meal 3
fat burner
salad oil/vinegar
turkey breast

Meal 4
Protein shake

LEGS Weight WO
glutamine
cashews
Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2003)

*August 26*

Tuesday

Glutamine
flax oil
fatburner

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
lowfat cottage cheese

Meal 3
fat burner
green salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
protein bar

Upper body WO
Spinning 60 minutes


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi David!!
> 
> I ate turkey and egg whites for breakfast Saturday AND Sunday!!  You should try it!!
> ...



It's funny you say that about Turkey/Egg whites because I had a dream this weekend that I forced my friend into making you this particular meal at his restaurant.

I hear you on the problems this weekend that you endured... sorry to hear about it.  Maybe someday, you will again see clearly and be with your *dream* guy.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's funny you say that about Turkey/Egg whites because I had a dream this weekend that I forced my friend into making you this particular meal at his restaurant.
> 
> I hear you on the problems this weekend that you endured... sorry to hear about it.  Maybe someday, you will again see clearly and be with your *dream* guy.



Are you kidding?  You had a dream about ME and turkey and egg whites??  That is SOOOO weird!!

Hopefully you are right and I end up with my dream guy!!!


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Are you kidding?  You had a dream about ME and turkey and egg whites??  That is SOOOO weird!!
> *Yeah!  Probably bc/ I read your journal here and all I see is Turkey and Egg whites!  The funny thing is that in my dream, I kept telling my friend not to make them bc/ one time you told me that it IS COMMON for restaurants to make Turkey Egg White Omelettes!  I laughed and bet you saying that I know one PLACE that will not make it.  So I deviously went back into the kitchen and told the cook NOT to make it so I'd WIN the bet!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2003)

*August 27*

Wednesday

Glutamine
fat burner
flax oil

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites on dry toasted rye
coffee


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2003)

1 Meal???

Bad Sapph!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 1 Meal???
> 
> Bad Sapph!!!!!!!



LOL!!  NO NEVER just one meal!!!  I was sooo busy yesterday no time for IM nonsense   ....  even my journal.  BUT I DID workout... got a good biceps burn doing drop sets.

I went to a concert last night.... GREAT!! 
 

I got a beautiful, very thoughtful gift today from my best friend.. I will cherish it ALWAYS and look at it whenever I am feeling sad or lonely.  He is the sweetest person I know.... and means the world to me!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 28, 2003)

*August 28*

Thursday

Glutamine
fat burner
flax oil

Meal 1
turkey and eggs (not whites)
coffee

Meal 2
peanuts

Meal 3 
fat burner
steamed chicken and broccoli

Meal 4
protein shake with almonds

Meal 5
fat burner
salad
chicken breast 
broccoli rabe sautated in olive oil and garlic
1 glass wine


LEG WO
glutamine


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> LOL!!  NO NEVER just one meal!!!  I was sooo busy yesterday no time for IM nonsense   ....  even my journal.  BUT I DID workout... got a good biceps burn doing drop sets.
> 
> *Someday, I'm going to try this egg and turkey egg white omelette!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey David!!

You SHOULD try the turkey and egg whites!!  It's yummy!!

I actually saw MEATLOAF!!  Don't laugh at me!!!  He was great!!!!!  We had a great time.

No... it was actually a beautiful ring.  I LOVE it!!!!!!  My friend is very considerate and big hearted and thinks of OTHERS way more than he thinks about himself.......  I am EXTREMELY grateful to have such a special friend in my life!  

LOL!!!  GoPro sent me SQUAT!!!!  ZIPPO!  NADA!!!    I'm lucky he sent me my workouts for the weekend today!!!     


Today is my birthday BTW, that was what the ring was... a birthday present!  
I just turned 30!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

*AUGUST 29*

Friday

Glutamine
fat burner
flax oil

I WILL EAT WHATEVER I WANT TODAY!!  IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!  :bounce:


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> Today is my birthday BTW,
> I just turned 30!!!


Cough! Cough!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!  :bounce:



Thank YOU Stacey!!!!  You are a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Cough! Cough!



And to YOU DG....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2003)

Ouch! That's mean!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Ouch! That's mean!



Oh ...  I guess I am sorry......


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME!!! Got any big plans for your special day? Your LUCKY Its on a FRIDAY!!  I love weekend birthdays!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YOUR WELCOME!!! Got any big plans for your special day? Your LUCKY Its on a FRIDAY!!  I love weekend birthdays!!


Nah...  not really any BIG plans...  I am going to my sister's for dinner and a cake tonight.  My Mom is making me a BIG special dinner on Sunday....   and tommorow 2 of my girlfriends are coming over my apartment to hang out and have FUN!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

That sounds awesome though girlie! I Love spending time with my family & Friends!! YUM CAKE!!! 
Have a great time!!


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!!
> 
> You SHOULD try the turkey and egg whites!!  It's yummy!!
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> That sounds awesome though girlie! I Love spending time with my family & Friends!! YUM CAKE!!!
> Have a great time!!


Yup... it was fun!  My sister made me an oreo birthday cake!  
I love my sisters more than anyone in the world!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_



Hey David!!

I will eat turkey and egg whites with you if come up to NY!
And my friend is the biggest sweetheart in the world.. the ring is aquamarine teardrop shaped stone... either white gold or silver setting with diamonds on each side.  BEAUTIFUL!!  I know it means alot to him... so OBVIOUSLY it means even more to me!!

I am having a different BUT great birthday!!!  And I am not really 30... I am 29 ..... 

Oh yeah.. after I reminded him.. GP wished me a happy birthday!!!


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey David!!
> 
> I will eat turkey and egg whites with you if come up to NY!
> ...


*Well, congratulations for the fact that Eric did wish you a happy birthday.  How "kind" of him!  Did he allow you to go ballistic eating wise on your birthday?*

*Well, this is my first "real" weekend alone and it sucks being alone during a holiday!  All my friend's are wacko's and live weird lives so......  Well, I hope all is well..... stay in touch!*


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 3, 2003)

*To whom it MAY interest...*

This is my last entry in my journal...

I decided to start living my life... and stop all this cyber nonsense.

It was really nice to get to know you David,  email me...
DG ... you too!

To everyone else who may read this... Good luck and have fun!!!

Take care.... I may check in occasionally to read some articles...
Cyndi


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm definitely going to miss your journal entries!  I truly enjoyed being in here!  I'm going to miss you, Sapphire!!


----------

